# BBQ Turkey



## pua.melia409 (Nov 9, 2009)

Barbecued turkey is a fun way to spice up your Thanksgiving. It is also one of the easiest and most flavorful ways to cook a turkey because the excess juices run off and the flavor is sealed in resulting in a turkey with a crisp outside and juicy inside. To make the easiest, yet still delicious barbequed turkey you only need a few ingredients, olive oil, Worcestershire, and garlic pepper. This cooking method requires approximately 25 to 30 minutes of cooking time per pound so make sure your tank has plenty of gas in it. A couple of side notes for this cooking method is you can use some mesquite chips to give the turkey a little extra flavor but make sure you don’t stuff the turkey otherwise the inside temperature will not get hot enough to kill bacteria.I guarantee if you try this you will love it!


----------

